# How often do you check on your bees?



## clarkecrew (Jan 2, 2014)

This is our first year. We have two hives. We've had them about 6 weeks, I think. So far, I've checked on them weekly, but I'm not sure if I should keep that up or not.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

1st here as well. i have a buddy that got me into bee keeping. i check mine every 2-3 weeks. he does his monthly. i am doing something different. a modified TBH. i built it with a brood box.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Once the queen has been released from her cage do a quick inspection ever two weeks till they are showing a good laying pattern. Once the pattern is showing a good pattern once a month is fine. Every time you disrupt them it sets them back a little.

Smoke your house up and see how badly you want to work instead of airing the house out.

 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

When I first began keeping bees I was in them at least once a week, our state inspector told me I would never have a progressive going in them so often. Now, 15yrs. Later , I go in them two times a month , unless I notice a problem... I love opening up the hive! The smells, sites and sounds excite me! Relax and enjoy your hives.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I depends on what is going on with your hives or what you are doing. During the honey flow you may need to check once a week to see if they need another honey super.....but that isn't a full inspection. During swarming season you may need to do a full inspection more often. Otherwise, until you get into queen rearing :happy2:, 3-4 weeks is fine. 

This is one reason why I now have so many hives. I just can't go for that long without getting into a hive. :thumb:


----------



## clarkecrew (Jan 2, 2014)

I do love checking on them! 

Okay, so I will leave them alone for a little bit. I'm pretty sure both my queens are doing their job.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

I check mine daily...at the entrance. There is much to be be learned there.

Inside the hive... 2 or 3 times a year. More for my benefit, not theirs.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree! You can tell so much about what is going on inside your hive by observing what is going on at the entrance. I also will listen to the hive. The sound of the hive tells you a lot too.


----------

